# New DC install



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

I am just starting on my new DC install. Griz 3HP unit in the attic of the garage over the shop. The unit is huge and will be a challenge to get up the folding stair case. 

Will take a few photos to post as we go along with the build. The 220 is in and will need another breaker and line. The twin filters and cans will take up much of the attic, but better up there than in the shop. Hopefully the advantages of the sound abatement and space use will be worth the effort. 

The 6" duct work is still in planing, with a Thien separator in the shop at the bottom of the line going up to the attic.

Any of you guys do a similar upstairs install? Open to advice and suggestions.

JP


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

check out this set up :

http://www.americanwoodworker.tv/videos/5057_automatic-dust-collection/

probably the best hobbyist DC set up out there. alan frequents saw mill creek and the woodnet.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

This will be the same (I would think) as venting outside, will the loss of heat/cooled air be an issue? If not, sounds like a great setup to me.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If I could...I wouldn't*



John Pemberton said:


> I am just starting on my new DC install. Griz 3HP unit in the attic of the garage over the shop. The unit is huge and will be a challenge to get up the folding stair case.
> 
> Any of you guys do a similar upstairs install? Open to advice and suggestions.
> 
> JP


That is a large unit, I know I had one. It takes up about 8 sq ft of floor space, 2' X 4'. If you have ever emptied a cannister filter ... you will want to carry it very gently or encapsulate it in a bag and get it down from the attic and it's also heavy and has no handles.... just sayin'. I clean all mine outside, but just getting them off creates some dust regardless. 

It's not all that noisy, unlike a shop vac, kinda ..swoooossshhhh.
If you need the floor space then build a shed style lean-to on the side of the shop and install it inside. You can vent it back to the shop for no loss of heated or cooled air. The guy I sold mine to was going to do that.


----------



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

*DC install*

Thanks for the comments. I have enough room in the upstairs attic for the unit (if my measurements are right). The air flow should be ok, if needed I can leave the stairs ajar to allow return airflow or install a vent for return. The unit has 1 micron spun bond poly filters - wish they were .5 like the Wynn. Not sure if I should replace them with the Wynn? :confused1: But costs extra $

I originally planed to vent to the outside but concerns over heating/cooling loss changed my mind (we are in the NE) 

An outside shed or addition on the garage is not an option for me due to the architecture of the house.

I hope that the Thien separator will reduce the need for dust removal from the attic to a minimum.

The biggest challenge now will be the duct work and blast gates.


----------



## jg2259 (Oct 28, 2011)

I installed my DC system 6 months ago. I installed it in the attic above the shop and my Thein top hat separator is also located up there. The DC exhaust is vented outside. 
My concerns about warm/cool air loss, dust accumulation on outside of shop, and emptying separator ended up being of no concern at all. 
No noticeable warm/cool air loss ( my shop is heated and air conditioned). There is never any dust buildup on the siding or the ground. And emptying the separator is easy. I put a 55 gal heavy duty garbage bag over the can and flip it. No mess. I carry the bag down the folding attic stairs. 
I make sure to no let the can get more than 1/2 to 3/4 full. 
I believe that I have a thread on my DC install somewhere on this forum 
Hope this helps. 

Jim


----------



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

*update - DC install*

The install is progressing slowly. Set up and wiring done. Tested the dB with my meter - 84 - 86 upstairs next to the DC unit; 64 dB downstairs with the stair ladder closed!

Much quieter in the shop - very good improvement, you can actually carry on a conversation with someone without shouting. :yes:

JP


----------

